#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Fly/drive in California and Nevada

## November Rain

Holiday of a lifetime booked for November - fly/drive in California and a few days in Vegas. California stops (for varying times) are San Francisco, LA, Monterey/Carmel, San Diego. We've already booked a trip to Alcatraz (will be spending my 45th birthday there) and helicopter trip over Grand Canyon. Any other must dos? We're thinking of a day trip to Tijuana, as well. Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

But it never rains in California...Heh...Like the song says...

Sounds like you've got it covered...

Unless you wanna go on Toad's Wild Ride at Disney Land...

----------


## Necron99

Chinatown in LA
A drive through Compton.
Venice Beach
Napa Valley.
Universal Studios.
Yes to Tijuana

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Good itinerary. I love San Diego. All good California stops. Vegas is a matter of personal taste. I enjoyed it once, but never had the urge to return.

I personally would skip Tijuana. I went over from San Diego with some SEAL Team friends. Just another dirty, sleazy third world border town. Have a great trip!

----------


## November Rain

Cheers all. Think we'll give Disneyland a miss. I had already thought of Venice Beach & Chinatown in LA (& Napa - liking my wine so much!). Are the very touristy areas in LA like the Chinese theatre (that's where the handprints are, isn't it?) worth seeing?

----------


## thaimeme

> Chinatown in LA
> A drive through Compton.
> Venice Beach
> Napa Valley.
> Universal Studios.
> Yes to Tijuana


...and to add, the central Californian coastline is quite spectacular.

Shouldn't miss it!

 :Smile:

----------


## reddog

if you are driving down the coast, drop in at the hearst castle.

----------


## misskit

Necron is pulling your leg about driving through Compton! Don't.


Go see Yosemite National Park. It's sublime. Stay in the Ahwahnee Hotel.


You will be surprised at what a dump some of the touristy areas of LA are, unless things have changed since I was there.

----------


## aging one

I just did it with the family, I never finished my thread on a US university visit. give me a shout via pm, I got some very good hotel deals and car rental deals I would like to share with you. :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> ...and to add, the central Californian coastline is quite spectacular.  Shouldn't miss it!


I bicycled highway 101 down through Big Sur. Unforgettable scenery.

----------


## FailSafe

California is a lot of fun (ditto Vegas).  Tijuana blows, and you'll end up disappointed- I wouldn't waste valuable vacation time there.

----------


## misskit

^ Agree about Tijuana. It's not representative of Mexico. Just a huge tourist dive. Stay in California.

----------


## November Rain

Cheers all. Hotels and car rental were included in what we booked, AO.  :Sad: 
But I think we've got some really decent ones for a good price, as we googled them when we got itinerary. I know we're staying in the Tropicana in Vegas, but can't remember the others offhand. So, a no to Tijuana? Mr NR will be pleased - that was my idea & I don't think he was too keen

----------


## Davis Knowlton

We walked across the bridge into TJ. Me and three big SEALs and two Filipino wives. Before we crossed, one of the guys passed out safety pins. Why? To pin closed, in several places, the one front pocket in which you had your money.

As soon as we crossed, gangs of filthy beggar kids closed in, grasping pants and obviously looking to razor blade pockets.

Dusty, filthy streets, bars I wouldn't have gone into with 20 guys - in daytime.

Trashy, overpriced tourist crap. Mescal (sp) and tequila of dubious parentage...

It sucked.

----------


## Necron99

> Necron is pulling your leg about driving through Compton! Don't..





Really?
I think a cruise down Crenshaw Blvd would be an essential part of any LA experience.
Rent one of those cars that can jump up and down on it's wheels, stereo blaring....

----------


## misskit

Riding around in a rental car and getting lost in Compton would not be a fun day out. 

Brush up on your gang signs!

----------


## Phuketrichard

Cross the golden gate heading North,take the first LEFT ( before the tunnel) and head up for  a FANTASTIC view of the golden gate and the city!!
Heading back go UNDER the freeway and stop in Sausalito for a seafood meal.
Head than up to Muir woods an see the redwoods
California wine train leaves out of Napa
Walk around the square in Sonoma and do some wine tasting

In Monterey visit the Aquarium and seafood dinner on the wharf
Carmel walk around, park ur car down near the beach

Lived in SF, Monterey an Napa,  Beautiful area

SF  head down to seal rock after a drive thru the Golden Gate park ( stop at the Japanese garden, visit the de Young muesum ) have a meal at the Cliff house,  Mels dinner for the best milk shakes in town

SO much to see an do
Dont waste ur time in Mexico

Hearst castle between La and Monterey.

San Diejo zoo

----------


## Phuketrichard

> I just did it with the family, I never finished my thread on a US university visit. give me a shout via pm, I got some very good hotel deals and car rental deals I would like to share with you.



Would like to know how it went? Did the girls like the area?
 MY daughter transferred to the Santa Rosa Community college an is in the Vet Tech program and currently working for a vet,  
still loves Northern Cal

----------


## aging one

> Would like to know how it went? Did the girls like the area? MY daughter transferred to the Santa Rosa Community college an is in the Vet Tech program and currently working for a vet, still loves Northern Cal


It went very well indeed, now dealing with the gray area, "are my kids out of state or international"?  I made some nice contacts and am busy working away both at the job, and middle man on uni admissions, financial aid, and housing.

----------


## Phuketrichard

there out of state if there holding a us passport
international if there not

Where did they/you prefer
MY daughter was in a 4 bedroom on campus dorm in a shared room, hers was a room mate from hell

Have fun with ur FAFSA

Make sure u start getting them residence asap ( voter registration,bank account, drivers license etc) so the 2nd year there in state

----------


## aging one

> there out of state if there holding a us passport international if there not


dealing with that. Some UC campuses say yes, some say no because they went through the British system.






> Make sure u start getting them residence asap ( voter registration,bank account, drivers license etc) so the 2nd year there in state


That is the best advice you have given me, voters reg as well. They have had bank account for 10 years in the states.

But still getting the run around on whether they will be in state or not the 2nd year, another gray area.

----------


## taxexile

Stay at the wonderful Madonna Inn, Highway 1, St Luis Obispo.

Nothing to do with the singer. Its classic Americana, with themed rooms to suit all tastes. Kitsch to classic.

Look it up on google or trip advisor.

----------


## misskit

^Wonderful place.

 Just stop and have something from the bakery if you can't stay overnight.

Madonna Inn - Landmark resort hotel on California's Central Coast

----------


## November Rain

Lovely suggestions. Thanks, all  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Earl

Hwy 101 Redwood hwy, though the Humboldt Redwoods is pretty impressive.

If ya never been to Vegas well it's an experience for sure. Three days and the veneer wears thin. 
This was years ago, but the show at the Pirate Bar at the treasure island casino was breathtaking. The water fountain show at the Mirage also truly spectacular.
Just a walk through the MGM Grand is awesome. A walk through Caesars Forum is dramatic too. The Brewhouse in the Bellagio was amazing.
If you go during the week you can lock in some great deals on rooms at some of the off strip casinos.
If you want to try you hand at the gambling go to the seedy downtown casinos, best bang for the buck. Las Vegas gambling is the best place to gamble and have a chance to work the house. Laughlin NV is also good. I also like Reno NV; great car museums and classics brothels.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Mustang Ranch, was my first stop driving from dc to sf back in the 70's   :sexy:

----------


## Norton

So many places. So little time. Plenty of good suggestions here. Lived in Santa Rosa about an hour north of SF for a good part of my younger days. 

SF is one of my fav cities. So much diversity all packed into a small area. Most good spots found on cable car routes. Chinatown is a must see. Fishermans wharf as well. Both a bit touristy but fun.

Cable Car Routes & Maps

A proper tour of the "wine country" would be between Calistoga and Napa. If it was me I would drive from SF though Santa Rosa to Calistoga to Napa then return to SF. Frequent stops on the way of course.

You are sure to have a great trip. Btw, when you open the right hand door to drive off, rummage about in the glove compartment. Folks will think you intended to do it. Less embarassing ya know.  :Wink:

----------


## November Rain

> Btw, when you open the right hand door to drive off, rummage about in the glove compartment. Folks will think you intended to do it. Less embarassing ya know.


Mr NR will be driving. I can't drive (I know - shameful!). I expect us both to go round to the wrong side of the car fairly frequently, though!  :Wink:

----------


## david44

Not much to see in Monterey good food though
Carmel most policed town in the world,how do I know.....
Just S E Morales National Park amp by the Ocean no yanks when I was there only Europups as you have to WALK 1km from parking
Do take old coast rd 101 windy but no trucks in fact very few cars or gas stations
Esalen Big Sur
San Luis Obispo a very nice untouristy town near Soledad
Cambria nice Bohemian stopover
Solvang a Dansh Town near Jacksons place good foto ops like old Aarhus
Over the Contra Costa range spectacular winding decent into the brush and beach
Hearst Museum at San Simeon where he brought his child bride
Santa Barbara probably best manicured city in lower 48
Malibu the boardwalk
Cannot think of any reason to visit downton LA a spaghetti junction plus crime
Huntington beach
Escondido
Joshua Tree
Incline
Sacramento 
Santa Monica all the fun of the freaks on

----------


## terry57

Leaving out Disneyland is a tad sad. 

Brilliant day out for the Newbie.

----------

